# Tablesaw insert under sled?



## Pizzadave (Mar 5, 2018)

Hey there everyone! I have built and been using crosscut sleds for my tablesaws. Are there any disadvantages to removing the insert on my saw? I have built sleds that have replaceable inserts for various applications. I have either misplaced or lost the factory insert for my one of my saws and was wondering if it was necessary to buy a new one or make one. Thanks.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

As long as you're using the sled the insert matters not.


----------



## Pizzadave (Mar 5, 2018)

That is good to know. Thanks for your response.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Done

Nothing more to be said.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

You should never run the saw without the insert, sled or not. It will intermittently open up the throat and expose too much blade for safety.

Replace the insert or make one. That's the only reasonable and safe conclusion.


----------



## Pizzadave (Mar 5, 2018)

Well now there is another angle. I appreciate your response and will take heed. Thank you!!!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> You should never run the saw without the insert, sled or not. It will intermittently open up the throat and expose too much blade for safety.
> 
> Replace the insert or make one. That s the only reasonable and safe conclusion.
> 
> - pintodeluxe


I never use my saw without the insert, sled or not. But I can't think of a reason why the OP's question is out of line. Do you know something I don't?


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

I never run without one. Too easy for something to get dropped or snagged. Everyone has made a stack of ZCIs right? Some with splitter for thin blade, some with splitter for thick blade, one with none, several for dado stacks…


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I would simply want an insert just to avoid having something drop down inside.


----------



## Pizzadave (Mar 5, 2018)

Safety first. I went ahead and made one up. I now have a dedicated dado Tablesaw with a sled and insert. This also allows me to use the saw making wide kerf cuts with other applications. Thank you for all the responses. I'm always learning.


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

Yes, it certainly doesn't hurt to use the insert, and it probably provides a small increment in safety.

For some perspective though, consider the size of the opening in a sliding tablesaw when the wagon is at an extreme position:










You could drop a cordless drill in that hole. DAMHIKT


----------



## Pizzadave (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Pizzadave (Mar 5, 2018)

Indeed


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

> You should never run the saw without the insert, sled or not. It will intermittently open up the throat and expose too much blade for safety.
> 
> Replace the insert or make one. That s the only reasonable and safe conclusion.
> 
> - pintodeluxe


Not being argumentative, really just want to know the logic behind your mention of the throat opening up.

Do you mean, if you pull the sled out of the way, it's open? Or do you mean that somehow the insert keeps the blade in alignment better?

The reason I ask is because the regular insert that came with my Shopfox is a metal plate, with a fixed opening that is much larger than the thickness of my blade. I cannot imagine depending on the insert to keep my blade in alignment… That sounds kinda scary. But, maybe I've misunderstood what you were saying?


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

It almost seems as if most the answers are forgetting the sled.

OF COURSE no one familiar with saws would run a table saw without one, when making routine cuts. In fact, most of us have several, because zero clearance not only makes for better cuts, but keeps things from dropping through the gap between the plate and the blade. However, here, the sled is the throat plate.

Another "of course" would be, it, doesn't hurt to run one with a sled.

All that aside, the dust collection might even be better without one.

Oh, and add to John's the fact that throat plate gap on many saws will accommodate a blade at 45 degrees and even a narrow dado.


----------

